# Tube smoker lighting process?



## weldin smoker (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey all,

New on here.  Have a square tube smoker 16 inches long, with a 2 3/8 inside dimension I made quite a few years ago from some heavy perforated sheet.  Only tried using it a couple times.  Just wondering what process you use to light your tube smokers.  I have both pellets and chips.  What's everybody else using?  Thanks for any advice.  Going to try to do a 12lb turkey and 2 tri tips tomorrow in an old cabinet unit I got going yesterday.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2015)

weldin smoker said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New on here. Have a square tube smoker 16 inches long, with a 2 3/8 inside dimension I made quite a few years ago from some heavy perforated sheet. Only tried using it a couple times. Just wondering what process you use to light your tube smokers. I have both pellets and chips. What's everybody else using? Thanks for any advice. Going to try to do a 12lb turkey and 2 tri tips tomorrow in an old cabinet unit I got going yesterday.


Can we get a pic ,,,, I use a small propane torch and I only do pellets in my ampts 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## weldin smoker (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll get a pic in the morning.  I light it with a propane torch as well for 30 seconds to a minute.  This time I let it burn a little longer than usual, about 12 min.  Seemed to work pretty well. That was at 5:00 pm, still a nice stream of light smoke.  Tube was only about 1/4 full of hickory pellets.


----------



## weldin smoker (Dec 4, 2015)

IMG_20151204_174833_383.jpg



__ weldin smoker
__ Dec 4, 2015





My ugly old cabinet.  Had it for 9 years, first time using it


----------

